
One life theory, regions of stability in the chaos of mutations - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/01/08/one-life-theory-regions-of-stability-in-the-chaos-of-mutations/
======
drallison
Stuart Kauffman has a similar view. See his books Investigations and
Reinventing the Sacred.

[http://www.amazon.com/Investigations-
ebook/dp/B000R9U8XI/ref...](http://www.amazon.com/Investigations-
ebook/dp/B000R9U8XI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2)

[http://www.amazon.com/Reinventing-the-Sacred-
ebook/dp/B003ZH...](http://www.amazon.com/Reinventing-the-Sacred-
ebook/dp/B003ZHVC84/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2)

